# alfalfa vs brome



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

so I need hay

I can get a ton of montana alfalfa, 80-100lb bales for $500, i can afford 2 tons
I know my goats will do well on this, gain a lot and look better. 

OR 

2.6 tons of local brome/timothy mix hay, 65lb bales for $900 
My goats are currently on this hay and they're maintaining weight, a few of my does should gain. 

Thing is the will the alfalfa last any longer than the lower quality hay? I still have 6 months of winter before growing season starts. So I could get 2 tons of the alfalfa but would it outlast the other hay?? :? 
by outlast i mean wil the goats go through it faster?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: HAY!*

Theoretically alfalfa should last just fine storage wise. Dont you have more than half a dozen goats or so? 2tons around here would last maybe a month with my 12 girls, some preggo & some being yrlngs...they go thru a square bale a day. :cake:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: HAY!*

I meant- wil the goats eat less of the alfalfa becuase it's higher quality?

I have 14 goats at the moment.

and I got through a bit more than a bale a day


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If it is real leafy Alfalfa(hot).... it will go farther and you can feed smaller amounts of it... as opposed to the Brome.... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Thanks! 
That was just what I wanted to hear

SO, I could get a ton of alfalfa and 2 tons of brome/timothy and I could last the winter.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You got it..... :hi5: :hug: :thumb: :thumbup:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yup I feed less alfalfa then others do of their grass hay - but as long as it is leafy and not all stems


----------



## comingsummers (May 6, 2010)

Well, I'm the odd one out here yet again. Even with good quality, leafy alfalfa my girls won't touch the stems and therefore they go through it WAY faster than the grass I'm feeding now. They actually EAT most of the grass so there is a lot less waste when I feed that. I was finding that with a 75lb. bale of alfalfa it was gone in four days, with a 70lb. bale of grass it lasts 6 days... So I guess it depends on your goats, maybe mine are just too spoiled...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> leafy alfalfa my girls won't touch the stems


 might not be... leafy enough... :wink: if it is.. more stem than leaf ....then yes... they do waste alot... that is why... it is important ...to ask what cutting.. and make sure... the Alfalfa is more leafy...if possible... Also...you may be feeding to much of the Alfalfa....how long does it take them to clean it up? If they don't clean it up within a reasonable time... then cut back.... on how much you feed...if they are hungry enough ...they will eat stem too.....as they will waste... what they are not hungry for.... if fed to much... hope that makes sense :wink:


----------

